# LIMITLESS VACATIONS



## BC Bum (Apr 27, 2021)

My daughter and her friend are in MP Mayan Riv at the moment using my 2020 week. Against my advice, her fiend bought into Limitless Vacations. I have no idea what it is, but I'm pretty sure she got ripped off. Does anyone know what the sharks are pedaling there at the moment?


----------



## pittle (Apr 27, 2021)

Never heard of it - must be an exit program.  Since they are there, send them to Customer Services ASAP and get out of that!


----------



## BC Bum (Apr 27, 2021)

pittle said:


> Never heard of it - must be an exit program.  Since they are there, send them to Customer Services ASAP and get out of that!


She sent me a couple of pages of the contract that I can barely read. It's not even Vidanta- It's through Int'l Cruise ad Excursion Gallery (ICE) and the marketing people are from Ventas Riviera Maya Sa de CV. What are they letting other thieves use the owners meeting  now?


----------



## BC Bum (Apr 27, 2021)

The contract refers to the Terms and Conditions that are on their website. When I go to the website, I need a login to see them. I don't have a login.


----------



## SHG (Apr 27, 2021)

It sounds like a travel club membership.....  They sometimes sell these as a last resort for the customer to buy something. They sell them on the idea of buying this to tryout timesharing... The good news is they are often much cheaper than a full timeshare purchase. Still, it certainly is not recommended to buy something you know nothing about! This is especially true in Mexico!


----------



## pittle (Apr 27, 2021)

ICE is part of SFX.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 27, 2021)

BC Bum said:


> My daughter and her friend are in MP Mayan Riv at the moment using my 2020 week. Against my advice, her fiend bought into Limitless Vacations.......





pittle said:


> Never heard of it - must be an exit program.
> Since they are there, send them to Customer Services ASAP and get out of that!





BC Bum said:


> ......It's not even Vidanta- It's through Int'l Cruise ad Excursion Gallery (ICE) and the marketing people are from Ventas Riviera Maya Sa de CV. What are they letting other thieves use the owners meeting  now?





SHG said:


> It sounds like a travel club membership.....  They sometimes sell these as a last resort for the customer to buy something........Still, it certainly is not recommended to buy something you know nothing about! This is especially true in Mexico!





pittle said:


> ICE is part of SFX.



Hi BC Bum- 
The reason you did not get these exit package “ offers” was that you already owned Vidanta / Mayan 

Tell her it will get her left over weeks in off season and is not a good purchase.
RESCIND NOW. -  Member Services


----------



## BC Bum (Apr 30, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi BC Bum-
> The reason you did not get these exit package “ offers” was that you already owned Vidanta / Mayan
> 
> Tell her it will get her left over weeks in off season and is not a good purchase.
> RESCIND NOW. -  Member Services


She did rescind today. What is odd is that nowhere in her paper work or contract did it mention rescission.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 30, 2021)

BC Bum said:


> She did rescind today. What is odd is that nowhere in her paper work or contract did it mention rescission.


exit type offers don't always have the same (or any) rescission rights.  Hopefully this one is covered.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 30, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> exit type offers don't always have the same (or any) rescission rights.  Hopefully this one is covered.


I agree - but I think Vidanta does not want the PR headache with PROFECO.

It seems from prior TUG postings that Member Services may say there is no right of recession / and will counter offer additional options (that may included an actual RTU membership -albeit entry level with use restrictions and / or  limited ARP) - however they generally seem to solve the problem of an insistent recision of an exit package buyer by refunding the payment.

It may have helped that the vacation visit was booked via a Vidanta owner for family.


----------



## BC Bum (May 3, 2021)

She was able to rescind and get a full refund under the provision that she not bad mouth Vidanta. She could say what she liked about ICE or Limitless Vacations...but not Vidanta.


----------



## BC Bum (May 3, 2021)

thanks for the help people


----------



## ObiWanNeKobe (May 16, 2021)

I’m curious if anybody has actually used limitless…

I bought an exit package yesterday at Vidanta Nuevo Vallarta. If it’s worth it, then it’s fine, but if it’s not, then I want to cancel…


----------



## Karen G (May 16, 2021)

ObiWanNeKobe said:


> I’m curious if anybody has actually used limitless…
> 
> I bought an exit package yesterday at Vidanta Nuevo Vallarta. If it’s worth it, then it’s fine, but if it’s not, then I want to cancel…


If you don't understand what you bought, don't miss your one chance to rescind. Go to Member Services and not the sales dept. to cancel.


----------



## LannyPC (May 16, 2021)

ObiWanNeKobe said:


> I bought an exit package yesterday at Vidanta Nuevo Vallarta. If it’s worth it, then it’s fine, but if it’s not, then I want to cancel…



The fact that you are wondering whether or not it is worth it should tell you that you should rescind.  How much did you pay for it and what do you get for that money?


----------



## rrsafety (May 17, 2021)

ObiWanNeKobe said:


> I’m curious if anybody has actually used limitless…
> 
> I bought an exit package yesterday at Vidanta Nuevo Vallarta. If it’s worth it, then it’s fine, but if it’s not, then I want to cancel…


 Cancel today. Unlikely you got a good deal.


----------



## sjwel (May 26, 2021)

BC Bum said:


> She was able to rescind and get a full refund under the provision that she not bad mouth Vidanta. She could say what she liked about ICE or Limitless Vacations...but not Vidanta.


----------



## sjwel (May 26, 2021)

How was she able to get out of her contract??
I just went through this nightmare, torturous sales meeting while at Grand Mayan on 5/12/21 and upon returning home and more carefully and clear headedly reading the contract, I want to cancel and get my money refunded.  How likely am I to succeed?


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 26, 2021)

sjwel said:


> How was she able to get out of her contract??
> I just went through this nightmare, torturous sales meeting while at Grand Mayan on 5/12/21 and upon returning home and more carefully and clear headedly reading the contract, I want to cancel and get my money refunded.  How likely am I to succeed?


The person who bought - went to Vidanta Member Services on resort / within 1-2 days of purchase.
Your 5 day rescission period has past .

what did you buy - Limiless Vacation ?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (May 26, 2021)

sjwel said:


> How was she able to get out of her contract??
> I just went through this nightmare, torturous sales meeting while at Grand Mayan on 5/12/21 and upon returning home and more carefully and clear headedly reading the contract, I want to cancel and get my money refunded.  How likely am I to succeed?




Since it's been 14 days then I would say your stuck with it.  However, maybe you'll get lucky if you try!   


.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 26, 2021)

sjwel said:


> How was she able to get out of her contract??
> I just went through this nightmare, torturous sales meeting while at Grand Mayan on 5/12/21 and upon returning home and more carefully and clear headedly reading the contract, I want to cancel and get my money refunded.  How likely am I to succeed?


Even though they don't have to let you out of the exit package type deals like the one described by the original poster (OP), it has been reported that not wanting bad word of mouth Vidanata usually does allow the rescission to go through.  The difference though may be the OP sent a letter within the normal 5 business day requirement.  Write a letter today but at 2 weeks, I think that they may allow you to cancel but I don't know if they would offer a refund on any deposit you put down.


----------



## sjwel (May 26, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The person who bought - went to Vidanta Member Services on resort / within 1-2 days of purchase.
> Your 5 day rescission period has past .
> 
> what did you buy - Limiless Vacation ?


Yes, Limitless Vacations.  But honestly I was so burned out by their endless sales torture and turntable of sales people and price drop after price that I never noticed the fine print.


----------



## sjwel (May 26, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> The person who bought - went to Vidanta Member Services on resort / within 1-2 days of purchase.
> Your 5 day rescission period has past .
> 
> what did you buy - Limiless Vacation ?


And the paperwork said NOTHING about having 5 days to rescind


----------



## sjwel (May 26, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Even though they don't have to let you out of the exit package type deals like the one described by the original poster (OP), it has been reported that not wanting bad word of mouth Vidanata usually does allow the rescission to go through.  The difference though may be the OP sent a letter within the normal 5 business day requirement.  Write a letter today but at 2 weeks, I think that they may allow you to cancel but I don't know if they would offer a refund on any deposit you put down.


My deal was/is for 5 years, $3950 upfront and $199 per year (first year already covered in $3950) then two 7 night stays per year at $299 for each week.  They included a bunch of cruises as well even though I said I'd never take a cruise.  When I crunched the numbers with a clear head, it does not add up to a significant savings, just so-so.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 26, 2021)

sjwel said:


> My deal was/is for 5 years, $3950 upfront and $199 per year (first year already covered in $3950) then two 7 night stays per year at $299 for each week.  They included a bunch of cruises as well even though I said I'd never take a cruise.  When I crunched the numbers with a clear head, it does not add up to a significant savings, just so-so.



Unless you get a full refund (unlikely after 14 days) - you might as well figure out how to use it.
You only "owe" $ 796 more over 4 years .
You also pay $ 299 x 2 for 2 more vacations ( I would assume these are back into Grand Mayan / likely between May and December)- a really good price.

Limitless Vacations / ICE - International Cruise and Excursions has a strong relationship with Vidanta. If you can get some additional well priced vacations your cost average per week keeps lowering. I would suggest using the $299 weeks sooner and then try to use LV to get additional weeks at good pricing .If this is not successful you can  walk on the paying the additional years of $ 199.

FYI - Your cost per year for this LV membership = 949.20 
The per stay RCI-Vidanta resort fee for a 2 bedroom Grand Mayan NV. = $ 900


----------



## sjwel (May 27, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Unless you get a full refund (unlikely after 14 days) - you might as well figure out how to use it.
> You only "owe" $ 796 more over 4 years .
> You also pay $ 299 x 2 for 2 more vacations ( I would assume these are back into Grand Mayan / likely between May and December)- a really good price.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the number crunching.  It's not as bad as I initially thought.


----------



## sjwel (May 27, 2021)

sjwel said:


> Thanks for the number crunching.  It's not as bad as I initially thought.


One thing that bothered me was that they really emphasized the fact that I could sell my weeks using say Airbnb. That's a big part of why I caved and took the deal once they brought it down to $3950.  But now I have no clue how to list a RTU.  Any advise.  So grateful for all the help!


----------



## Betty_Bobby (Jul 30, 2021)

hello All,
My spouse & I’m in same situation. We were trapped in by Ventas Riviera Maya Sa de CV. By showing vidanta property but   It's not even Vidanta during our visit to Cancun in November ‘ 2020. It's through Int'l Cruise ad Excursion Gallery (ICE) and the marketing people literally harassed us to pick last offer for $8000 with 10 years vacation options. 
we said we don’t have that money to waste during this pandemic when my husband had no job, they got us through a credit card company & withdrew 8000 even before they sent us any contract documents. Till date they haven’t send us any documents nor web login. 
we been calling them for 9 months & every time they give different reasons to delay & now they say they wouldn’t return $8000
Any advise how to cancel this contract? 
Bobby


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 30, 2021)

Betty_Bobby said:


> hello All,
> My spouse & I’m in same situation. We were trapped in by Ventas Riviera Maya Sa de CV. By showing vidanta property but   It's not even Vidanta during our visit to Cancun in November ‘ 2020. It's through Int'l Cruise ad Excursion Gallery (ICE) and the marketing people literally harassed us to pick last offer for $8000 with 10 years vacation options.
> we said we don’t have that money to waste during this pandemic when my husband had no job, they got us through a credit card company & withdrew 8000 even before they sent us any contract documents. Till date they haven’t send us any documents nor web login.
> we been calling them for 9 months & every time they give different reasons to delay & now they say they wouldn’t return $8000
> ...




Mexico allows five days for rescission.  I wouldn't hold your breath for ever getting your money back.  It's too bad they didn't tell you this 8 months ago.  

If you did rescind within the five day time frame then you likely have a valid case.  Maybe TUG Moderator Karen can provide the address where you can submit a complaint if you were within the five day time frame.



.


----------



## DShow (Sep 7, 2021)

So I see we are right in the same boat as so many other unhappy 'campers'.  My husband and I stayed with Vidanta in Nuevo Vallarta last month, August 2021.  We agreed to the showing of the timeshare program for the 10% off of the total stay to include the card for additional discounts at shops and restaurants on the resort. We had to pay an upfront amount which would be returned. After breakfast, free, and presentation 60-90 minutes. ..I will add that I am diabetic. After we told them no thank you, more talk came then came and came again. Taking us to yet another room thinking we were being refunded.  No...we were not. More talks came and still another. I am getting sicker and sicker telling them NO but still no refund. After 8 hours or more we were signing the (I hear on here it is called EXIT OFFER) and they wanted our time share at the Cayman Islands as trade.. What we signed isn't even VIDANTE ... we have been communicating with customer service every since getting no where.  They now want us to sign papers stating all of our questions and complaints have been addressed and all is well.  No, they are not letting us out. So upset! We find no availability where we look and want to go. $199, $299 or Regular priced. where we want to go ..no properties available.

I am just at a loss to know what to do now.  Lawyer?? No clue.  Help please and thank you all for any help


----------



## easyrider (Sep 7, 2021)

DShow said:


> So I see we are right in the same boat as so many other unhappy 'campers'.  My husband and I stayed with Vidanta in Nuevo Vallarta last month, August 2021.  We agreed to the showing of the timeshare program for the 10% off of the total stay to include the card for additional discounts at shops and restaurants on the resort. We had to pay an upfront amount which would be returned. After breakfast, free, and presentation 60-90 minutes. ..I will add that I am diabetic. After we told them no thank you, more talk came then came and came again. Taking us to yet another room thinking we were being refunded.  No...we were not. More talks came and still another. I am getting sicker and sicker telling them NO but still no refund. After 8 hours or more we were signing the (I hear on here it is called EXIT OFFER) and they wanted our time share at the Cayman Islands as trade.. What we signed isn't even VIDANTE ... we have been communicating with customer service every since getting no where.  They now want us to sign papers stating all of our questions and complaints have been addressed and all is well.  No, they are not letting us out. So upset! We find no availability where we look and want to go. $199, $299 or Regular priced. where we want to go ..no properties available.
> 
> I am just at a loss to know what to do now.  Lawyer?? No clue.  Help please and thank you all for any help



Just walk away.

Bill


----------



## FamilyTraveler (Sep 23, 2021)

Same boat! We’d been burned by TSs before so we were determined to say “No” to every offer. Almost 4 hours into our presentation, they promised it would be less than 90 minutes” we were exhausted. No joke, my kids were crying. We were offered the Limitless Vacation package for $3995 and would get one free week at any Vidanta, 5 additional Vidanta weeks (to use in 5 years) at the cost of member usage fee, and 2 weeks/year at any of the resorts in their network for $299 per week. They also threw in a bunch of cruise certificates and other discounts. Seemed like a good value.
Here’s the rub, though. It’s been 3 days and they still haven’t sent any log in information or anything. We don’t even have any brochures or catalogs outlining all of the different benefits of this membership. All I have is the signed contract. I came on here looking for info about the benefits of this membership and now I’m sickened. I hate that I may have fallen for a bunch of empty promises. 
I left the presentation at the very end because my kids were losing their minds but my husband stayed to sign the paperwork. I asked about the rescission time period but was told since this wasn’t a timeshare it didn’t apply. However, I feel I was sold something other than promised. They presented “limitless” vacation options at luxury resorts but it sounds like from the above posts that’s not true at all. Am I correct in that understanding?
I’m still in resort at RM. How do I get to Member Services? Are they in the same building as the salespeople? I’d like to get out of this if it is just a garbage membership. Appreciate any and all advice!


----------



## FamilyTraveler (Sep 23, 2021)

BC Bum said:


> She did rescind today. What is odd is that nowhere in her paper work or contract did it mention rescission.


Can you tell me what exactly she said to get out of it? And where in the resort did she go? I feel bad because my husband didn’t think it was a good idea but I did and now I’m pretty sure from reading these posts that I’ve changed my mind. I’d love to know what to say to get our money back in the least painful way possible. Thanks so much!


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Sep 23, 2021)

FamilyTraveler said:


> Can you tell me what exactly she said to get out of it? And where in the resort did she go? I feel bad because my husband didn’t think it was a good idea but I did and now I’m pretty sure from reading these posts that I’ve changed my mind. I’d love to know what to say to get our money back in the least painful way possible. Thanks so much!



VIdanta Member Services -NOT SALES - if you are at Vidanta Nuevo Vallarta  , VMS is likely still in the Grand Bliss building , near the elevator on the floor of the sales office. You may need to make an appointment.

Resinding  must be within the 5 days - as per Mexican law.

If VMS says LIMITLESS VACATIONS is not a timeshare - mention Profeco . Profeco is the government body
that regulates all consumer contracts ( not just timeshares) You signed a consumer contract and have rights.
NO reason is required . You changed your mind , just like returning a pair of pants.

VMS will likely counteroffer . Just say NO , you wish to exercise your right to cancel.
note - one offer from VMS could be to upgrade you to a basic Vidanta contract instead of an exit package An actual Vidanta contract would be an improvement. The key issue is how many months ahead can you reserve ( minimum 6 months would be required to get peak season / winter) . Additional dollars from you would likely be required.


----------



## FamilyTraveler (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi! Thanks for your help. We have been given a refund letter and receipt of the refund. It should go through in the next couple of weeks. I honestly don’t even know that the limitless vacation package we purchased was bad, but after reading the reviews on here it just felt like I’d gotten caught up in a dodgy deal. Member Services was accommodating. Of course we had to talk to a sales agent first, which was fine because we had questions. When the sales agent realized we weren’t budging he basically just walked away from the table and left us sitting there. So we walked back down to Member Services and they took care of the cancellation and refund process. All in all, minus about 5 hours (for both the initial presentation and the cancellation) and some stress/anxiety, it wasn’t a bad process. If anyone finds themselves in our shoes, just get down to Member Services within the 5 days and they’ll take care of it. 
Thank you all for posting here and giving such detailed advice and information.


----------



## Travel1015 (Oct 20, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> VIdanta Member Services -NOT SALES - if you are at Vidanta Nuevo Vallarta  , VMS is likely still in the Grand Bliss building , near the elevator on the floor of the sales office. You may need to make an appointment.
> 
> Resinding  must be within the 5 days - as per Mexican law.
> 
> ...


Does someone know where the member services are at Vidanta Riviera Maya?


----------



## Travel1015 (Oct 20, 2021)

FamilyTraveler said:


> Hi! Thanks for your help. We have been given a refund letter and receipt of the refund. It should go through in the next couple of weeks. I honestly don’t even know that the limitless vacation package we purchased was bad, but after reading the reviews on here it just felt like I’d gotten caught up in a dodgy deal. Member Services was accommodating. Of course we had to talk to a sales agent first, which was fine because we had questions. When the sales agent realized we weren’t budging he basically just walked away from the table and left us sitting there. So we walked back down to Member Services and they took care of the cancellation and refund process. All in all, minus about 5 hours (for both the initial presentation and the cancellation) and some stress/anxiety, it wasn’t a bad process. If anyone finds themselves in our shoes, just get down to Member Services within the 5 days and they’ll take care of it.
> Thank you all for posting here and giving such detailed advice and information.


Can you tell me where the member services is at? We are at the RM resort and we got caught up in it as well. Now reading the reviews and I feel a bit sick to my stomach.


----------



## FamilyTraveler (Oct 21, 2021)

Travel1015 said:


> Can you tell me where the member services is at? We are at the RM resort and we got caught up in it as well. Now reading the reviews and I feel a bit sick to my stomach.


Member Services is downstairs in the sales building at RM. So just go back to the sales building and start there. They'll probably try to convince you to keep it but just keep it short and tell them you don't want it. Once we finally got to the Member Services they were easy to work with and quick to refund us. In all reality, though, Endless Vacation may not be such a bad deal. I just didn't like how we didn't get immediate access to the site or any brochures/media on the program. That seems shady to me and ultimately made me want my money back.


----------



## Charchar (Jan 7, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> VIdanta Member Services -NOT SALES - if you are at Vidanta Nuevo Vallarta  , VMS is likely still in the Grand Bliss building , near the elevator on the floor of the sales office. You may need to make an appointment.
> 
> Resinding  must be within the 5 days - as per Mexican law.
> 
> ...



This is great information sharing guys.
I am on 5 business days and have already left Mexico. Is there an email or contact number to the Members Service I can go through to? Any templates would also be welcome.
After reading this I have sent an email to the customer service email on their website just in case so there’s a record with todays date of rescinding.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 7, 2022)

Charchar said:


> This is great information sharing guys.
> I am on 5 business days and have already left Mexico. Is there an email or contact number to the Members Service I can go through to? Any templates would also be welcome.
> After reading this I have sent an email to the customer service email on their website just in case so there’s a record with todays date of rescinding.




Go to ANY Post Office TODAY and send your rescission paperwork via REGISTERED MAIL.   Retain your postmarked postal receipt which will prove you mailed it within the 5 day timeframe and you should be fine.   It doesn't matter when they receive it BUT it does matter as to when it is Postmarked and mailed.

Just tell them that you are exercising your right of rescission per Mexican law and want to cancel the transaction.  You should sign the rescission as well as your spouse (if he/she signed the original agreement).

Best of luck!



.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 7, 2022)

duplicate


----------



## jag604 (Feb 21, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Go to ANY Post Office TODAY and send your rescission paperwork via REGISTERED MAIL.   Retain your postmarked postal receipt which will prove you mailed it within the 5 day timeframe and you should be fine.   It doesn't matter when they receive it BUT it does matter as to when it is Postmarked and mailed.
> 
> Just tell them that you are exercising your right of rescission per Mexican law and want to cancel the transaction.  You should sign the rescission as well as your spouse (if he/she signed the original agreement).
> 
> ...



Do you know the address? The documentation is so darn convoluted.  It's hard to determine if you're contacting Limitless, Vidanta, Bob???
I'm in for $3000.  I'll be sending an email and cc'ing Profeco. I'm also talking to my credit card company and reversing charges.

Any suggestions on what I should say to the credit card company?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Feb 21, 2022)

@T-Dot-Traveller "may" have the exact address for you.  I suggest you click on his name and then click on "Start a Conversation".

Also, maybe he'll see your questions and answer them here on this thread.....

A very sharp move to rescind.

Best of luck!




.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 22, 2022)

jag604 said:


> Do you know the address? The documentation is so darn convoluted.  It's hard to determine if you're contacting Limitless, Vidanta, Bob???
> I'm in for $3000.  I'll be sending an email and cc'ing Profeco. I'm also talking to my credit card company and reversing charges.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I should say to the credit card company?



Contact the credit card customer care and dispute the charge. The charge may be pending and would need to be a charge before the credit card company takes action agaisnt the seller but it will be noted that the pending charge is being disputed. The dispute is you are rescinding. 

Bill


----------



## TARUGOKING (May 25, 2022)

BC Bum said:


> She was able to rescind and get a full refund under the provision that she not bad mouth Vidanta. She could say what she liked about ICE or Limitless Vacations...but not Vidanta.


Hi BC, can you please tell me how she was able to rescind? I'm in a bind since I ended up purchasing Limitless Vacations today (Mexico) and just found out how shady this is. I don't see a grace period to cancel (unlike a timeshare) but plan to go to back tom. My enrollment cost is 8K and instead of financing, I paid all with cc. I plan to contest as well on my CC but I don't know how it would go.


----------



## TARUGOKING (May 26, 2022)

TARUGOKING said:


> Hi BC, can you please tell me how she was able to rescind? I'm in a bind since I ended up purchasing Limitless Vacations today (Mexico) and just found out how shady this is. I don't see a grace period to cancel (unlike a timeshare) but plan to go to back tom. My enrollment cost is 8K and instead of financing, I paid all with cc. I plan to contest as well on my CC but I don't know how it would go.



So early this morning at 9AM, me and my wife went to the member services bldg (NV Santuario - basement) where we signed the contract yesterday. Looks like we were an hour early but eventually met with someone who handles cancellation around 10:30AM.

My LV contract had a clause that says "_I/We may cancel Limitless Vacations Memberships at any time, but my initial membership participation fee is non-refundable_". I knew that they would point this out to us so I referred them to PROFECO Article 56.

_ARTICLE 56.- The contract will be perfected after five business days counted from the delivery of the good or the signing of the contract, whichever happens last. During that period, the consumer will have the power to revoke his consent without any liability. The revocation must be made by notice or by delivery of the property in person, by registered mail, or by other reliable means. The revocation made in accordance with this article renders the operation null and void, and the supplier must reimburse the consumer for the price paid. In this case, freight and insurance costs will be borne by the consumer. In the case of services, the foregoing shall not apply if the date of provision of the service is ten business days or less from the date of the purchase order._

Person said that their contract is air tight and nothing we can do about it. Besides, the contract is based in the USA and not Mexico and we can complain all we want to PROFECO. The only help they can do for us is we can get a lower tier contract for less money (we got the hightest Tier = 4). A lot more discussions and pleading to no avail. We were contemplating on getting a lower tier just to minimize the cost. Anyway, my wife contacted someone she knows back in the USA (retired lawyer) and strongly suggested we draft a letter and have them receive it. Link below is what I used as a template.



			5 Day Rescinding
		


Eventually, our plan is to have them receive in person "_*The revocation must be made by notice or by delivery of the property in person, by registered mail, or by other reliable means.*" _ the drafted letter, then to send an email out as per link above. Then dispute CC charge. Person didn't want to be identified and didn't want to sign and left.

When he left, someone came back and asked us to follow them. We went back to office where we signed the contract yesterday. This guy asked for the original contract and cancelled it returning all payments. On the cancellation notice, it says..."TYPE: 100% - 5 Days Request".

Lots of thanks to this thread as well!


----------



## SMC12 (Jul 29, 2022)

TARUGOKING said:


> So early this morning at 9AM, me and my wife went to the member services bldg (NV Santuario - basement) where we signed the contract yesterday. Looks like we were an hour early but eventually met with someone who handles cancellation around 10:30AM.
> 
> My LV contract had a clause that says "_I/We may cancel Limitless Vacations Memberships at any time, but my initial membership participation fee is non-refundable_". I knew that they would point this out to us so I referred them to PROFECO Article 56.
> 
> ...


Hello, did you do this at the Vidanta in Riviera Maya ? Im caught in the same situation as you and would like to cancel this as soon as possible. Tomorrow is saturday and dont know if they are open tomorrow and what their time frame is. I have a trip tomorrow but if i will cancel it if i can go and cancel this memebrship with limitless vacation and recover my money. Im on my second day to recis.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jul 30, 2022)

NMIA said:


> Hello, did you do this at the Vidanta in Riviera Maya ? Im caught in the same situation as you and would like to cancel this as soon as possible. Tomorrow is saturday and dont know if they are open tomorrow and what their time frame is. I have a trip tomorrow but if i will cancel it if i can go and cancel this memebrship with limitless vacation and recover my money. Im on my second day to recis.



Hi @NMIA ,
The rescission was done in Nuevo Vallarta

Vidanta Riviera Maya has a Member Services Dept as well. All reports say  VMS is open Mon-Sat  and you need to arrange an appointment.

@TARUGOKING  posted great details on how they successfully rescinded a Limitless Vacations purchase within 5 days.
They has not been on TUG since May. You could reach them by clicking on the blue user name and starting a "Conversation- Private Message -if you have additional questions.

Good luck and be focused and persistent.


----------



## TARUGOKING (Jul 30, 2022)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Hi @NMIA ,
> The rescission was done in Nuevo Vallarta
> 
> Vidanta Riviera Maya has a Member Services Dept as well. All reports say  VMS is open Mon-Sat  and you need to arrange an appointment.
> ...



When we cancelled the VIVANTA VACATIONS contract (Nuevo Vallarta) , we went directly to the sales building where we initially signed up. Then we told them we were looking for "person x" who processed our papers the day before. Another person did the cancellation however, before it gets finalized,  they will pass you around to convince you to stay with the contract. Our fault was we ended up signing and got LIMITLESS VACATION. So we were able to cancel the Vivanta contract but got LV. We came back the next day to cancel LV. Canceling LV was a pain. As already mentioned, be *focused and persistent*.

*EDIT: Here's a detailed history of us being dumb and lucky (got out of both contracts)


SAT* When we arrived 5/21, I told my wife we should not be attending this (bad experience of time share presentation from Murtle Beach) but she said we will get a good discount.

*SUN* - So off we go. We had breakfast and then presentation by our sales person. They freakin reel/entice you in and the longer you stay, the better the offer becomes. Wife was attracted to the offers but in the end, we said no (this was around 3PM already). We went down somewhere near the ground level office where another guy met us. Basically, another offer which included cruises. It tickled our fancy bec we liked cruises. Ended up signing a contract worth 12K and that was past 5PM.

*MON* Next day for whatever reason, we added the GONDOLA package after getting a gondola ride so 15K new total. After that, we did some research and found out that people have a hard time booking vacations or cruises with their package. Decided to cancel the next day.

*TUE* Went to cancel (In Mexico, when you enter a contract or I think buy something, you have 5 days to cancel/rescind). Talked to sales person and another. Then we were led to another building where a manager talked to us and was giving us options to stay. We said no. Then she signed cancellation papers but we needed to go to another building to finalize. On that building, another offer. It sounded a lot better than any of the previous offers. It was cheaper as well so we took it. So now our contract is 8K and went back to our rooms. around 6 hours lost.

I felt good but my wife had reservations. Did some research AFTER and found out that we got duped signing a worst contract. Now, the vacation package is under LIMITLESS VACATIONS owned by International Cruise & Excursion and not Vidanta. Online feedback is worst. Furthermore, the contract does not have a 5 day option to rescind as with the Vidanta contract. It specifically says "I/We may cancel Limitless Vacations Memberships at any time, but my initial membership participation fee is non-refundable"

So some more research and found out that the "non-refundable" is not enforceable under Mexico's FEDERAL LAW FOR PROTECTION OF THE CONSUMER (PROFECO). We still have 5 days to cancel when we signed the contract.

*WED* 9AM We went back to cancel the Limitless Vacation contract. Waited for the guy that handles the cancellation until 10:30. Person said that their contract is air tight and nothing we can do about it. Besides, the contract is based in the USA and not Mexico and we can complain all we want to PROFECO. The only help they can do for us is we can get a lower tier contract for less money (we got the highest Tier = 4). A lot more discussions and pleading to no avail. We were contemplating on getting a lower tier just to minimize the cost.

Anyway, my wife contacted someone she knows back in the USA (retired lawyer) and strongly suggested we draft a letter and have them receive it. Link below is what I used as a template.

5 DAY RESCIND

Eventually, our plan is to have them receive in person the drafted letter, then to send an email out to Vidanta member services that we are rescinding the contract just to cover the PREFECO requirement (The revocation must be made by notice or by delivery of the property in person, by registered mail, or by other reliable means.). Then dispute CC charge.

Person didn't want to be identified and didn't want to sign and left. When he left, someone came back and asked us to follow them. We went back to office where we signed the contract yesterday. This guy asked for the original contract and cancelled it returning all payments. On the cancellation notice, it says..."TYPE: 100% - 5 Days Request". 4-5 hours lost.


----------



## thegoodcitizen (Aug 26, 2022)

TARUGOKING said:


> When we cancelled the VIVANTA VACATIONS contract (Nuevo Vallarta) , we went directly to the sales building where we initially signed up. Then we told them we were looking for "person x" who processed our papers the day before. Another person did the cancellation however, before it gets finalized,  they will pass you around to convince you to stay with the contract. Our fault was we ended up signing and got LIMITLESS VACATION. So we were able to cancel the Vivanta contract but got LV. We came back the next day to cancel LV. Canceling LV was a pain. As already mentioned, be *focused and persistent*.
> 
> *EDIT: Here's a detailed history of us being dumb and lucky (got out of both contracts)
> 
> ...



Hi, I got trapped at limitless vacation trail package too yesterday, today I went and there was no one, apparently its their day off and I am flying tomorrow. I have emailed them and had profeco in cc, should I do via post mail too? I will be disputing my cc charges too. Please help if anyone can suggest what to do.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 26, 2022)

thegoodcitizen said:


> Hi, I got trapped at limitless vacation trail package too yesterday, today I went and there was no one, apparently its their day off and I am flying tomorrow. I have emailed them and had profeco in cc, should I do via post mail too? I will be disputing my cc charges too. Please help if anyone can suggest what to do.


Yes email do not do anything.  You have to write a regular letter and get proof of the day you mailed the letter.  I think if you are sending to mexico from the US it would be registered mail.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 26, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> Yes email do not do anything.  You have to write a regular letter and get proof of the day you mailed the letter.  I think if you are sending to mexico from the US it would be registered mail.





Yes, mailing from either Mexico to Mexico, or the USA to Mexico always be sure to use REGISTERED MAIL ONLY.





.


----------



## thegoodcitizen (Aug 26, 2022)

Okay, these replies were very helpful, I will now go to nearest dhl and do registered mail with cancellation letter and all the contract documents they sent. I should mail to the address provided over at the contract right?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Aug 26, 2022)

I'm not sure the Mexican Government would recognize DHL as an "official carrier".  You can send it via DHL but I would recommend that you ALSO send it by the Mexican Postal Service (if still in Mexico) or by the United States Postal Service if mailing in the USA.

The POSTMARKED Registered Receipt is your official documentation which is needed should you need to dispute with Profeco or any Court system..........

Remember, you have FIVE days to obtain that Official Postmark so do not delay.




.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 26, 2022)

tschwa2 said:


> Yes email do not do anything.  You have to write a regular letter and get proof of the day you mailed the letter.  I think if you are sending to mexico from the US it would be registered mail.



Profeco does allow emails as proof of a cancellation. I like email as it does show a timestamp.

Bill



			https://www.profeco.gob.mx/juridico/pdf/l_lfpc_06062006_ingles.pdf
		


*ARTICLE 56.- The contract shall be perfected five business days from the delivery of the good sold or the signing of the contract, whichever comes later. During such term, the consumer shall be entitled to revoke his consent, without any liability whatsoever. The revocation shall be made by giving notice or by delivering the good sold in person, through registered mail or through other means to serve such notice in a legally unquestionable manner. The revocation made pursuant this article shall render the transaction null and void, and the supplier shall reimburse the price paid to the consumer. In this case, the freight and insurance costs shall be borne by the consumer. With respect to services, the above shall not apply if the date when the service is rendered is within ten business days or less from the date of the purchase order.*


----------



## rebeccaallenmk (Sep 18, 2022)

Bought a timeshare 

In Mexico rescinded contract while there within 5 days and they gave me a receipt for the cancellation however the company extended the rescind period 5 days and gave us a discounted price to “think about” I can not reach them to decline the offer. I got an email from them but when I reply it is returned. I can’t reach them by any of the emails they gave me. I left a message on the number they gave me but haven’t heard back 

I have documentation ready to mail to decline the offer. I don’t know the best way to proceed. I have the address but I don’t know how to address a piece of mail to Mexico (so dumb I can’t figure it out) and I think the best way to send is DHL. I have until September 23 to decline or whatever I need to do 

I also contacted my bank to rescind within the original 5 day rescission period and they said they cancelled the loan 

Please advise!!!


----------



## sandy_samiam (Nov 20, 2022)

thegoodcitizen said:


> Hi, I got trapped at limitless vacation trail package too yesterday, today I went and there was no one, apparently its their day off and I am flying tomorrow. I have emailed them and had profeco in cc, should I do via post mail too? I will be disputing my cc charges too. Please help if anyone can suggest what to do.



Were you successful? I am rescinding mine, too.


----------



## RNT (Dec 30, 2022)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to Tug & need help urgently please. We got caught in this trap with Vidanta / Limitless vacations as well this week and have been trying to get out of this contract with no luck. We' went back the very following day and spoke to the sales person & his manager because apparently the contracts guy could not speak any English. They made us write this note and told us that they would "do their best" but only to tell us that they could cancel the contract however there was no cooling off period and that the contract stipulates that you can cancel at any time but no refund will be made. I feel so stupid that we keep believing them and falling for their tricks especially now that I'm reading all these treads. We are supposed to check out tomorrow and it will be day 4 as we signed this on Monday Dec 26th our Contract does say you can cancel at any time but no refund will be made. They gave us our resort fee back and deducted that from the "purchase price" but said that's the best they could do for us and made us sign for that "discount" and there was a note that the contract would be paid in full. How do I go about getting this cancelled? PLEASE PLEASE HELP!


----------



## RNT (Dec 30, 2022)

sandy_samiam said:


> Were you successful? I am rescinding mine, too.


Hi Sandy, just curious were you able to cancel ?


----------



## RNT (Dec 30, 2022)

RNT said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm new to Tug & need help urgently please. We got caught in this trap with Vidanta / Limitless vacations as well this week and have been trying to get out of this contract with no luck. We' went back the very following day and spoke to the sales person & his manager because apparently the contracts guy could not speak any English. They made us write this note and told us that they would "do their best" but only to tell us that they could cancel the contract however there was no cooling off period and that the contract stipulates that you can cancel at any time but no refund will be made. I feel so stupid that we keep believing them and falling for their tricks especially now that I'm reading all these treads. We are supposed to check out tomorrow and it will be day 4 as we signed this on Monday Dec 26th our Contract does say you can cancel at any time but no refund will be made. They gave us our resort fee back and deducted that from the "purchase price" but said that's the best they could do for us and made us sign for that "discount" and there was a note that the contract would be paid in full. How do I go about getting this cancelled? PLEASE PLEASE HELP!


Drafting a letter now but not sure who t send it to or what exactly I should / should not say - appreciate if someone could share a sample who has done this before. Also I cant even login to vacationlimitless.com to see the terms and conditions so I'm not sure what the proper procedure is.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Dec 30, 2022)

Tell them that you are exercising your legal right to rescind under Mexican Law and mail it to their official mailing address.  If they have multiple official mailing addresses then mail it to every address they have.  Any buyer who signed the Contract must also sign the Rescission letter (i.e. your spouse).

Use the Mexican Post Office and mail it REGISTERED MAIL ONLY.  Retain the Postmarked Receipts (which indicates you did it within five days).  I have no idea if the Mexican Post Office is open on Saturdays, Sundays or Holidays so my advice is to get that done today, December 30, 2022.  I believe Monday, January 2, 2023 could be their legal Holiday for Government Offices (at least it is in the USA) so this is why it is important to take care of it today).

DO NOT go back to the sales office or attempt to call them.  They will only attempt to sweeten the deal or delay you beyond the 5 day rescission time.

Another note:  You own NOTHING in Mexico when you buy a Timeshare.  All you buy in Mexico is the Right To Use (RTU) as long as you keep signing up and paying their fees.  You do not get a Deed like you would in the USA.

Good move to rescind and keep your hands in your pocket!

How much money did they take for a down payment and what was your purchase price?




.


----------



## SML123 (Dec 30, 2022)

Saved! Wow, she is very lucky you knew about TUG. Vacation Clubs offered on your way out the door are NEVER a good thing. Many go out of business before the term is up and those that dont do not have availability at great spots during nice weather. You'll often end up back at a Vidanta property so they have another crack at you where they'll tell you they'll buy you out of your contract and reduce the price. All fake movement of money.


----------

